
Jeff Bezos to Spend Nearly $100M to Address Homelessness - ihsoj
https://www.forbes.com/sites/laurengensler/2018/11/20/amazon-jeff-bezos-day-one-families-fund-homelessness/amp/
======
Fjolsvith
Can't have hobos hanging around the shiny new HQ's.

~~~
dang
Could you please review the site guidelines? This comment breaks probably half
a dozen of them.

If you'd only post thoughtful, substantive comments to HN from now on, we'd
appreciate it.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
Fjolsvith
Half the time my comments get downvoted, even when they adhere to the rules.
Take away the popularity contest and maybe I'll stop feeling so irreverent.

~~~
dang
No one needs to be reverent. Everyone needs to follow the guidelines. I took a
look at your recent comments. Only a handful are downvoted, and of those, most
are either unsubstantive or flamebaity, so for me your view here seems a
little out of sync with the situation.

Getting downvoted can feel pretty harsh. It sucks, but it happens to everyone.
The only thing that really works is not to take it personally, give what you
wrote an honest look to see what might have prompted the downvote, correct
that if you can, and move on. Remember that it has nothing to do with you.
People see what they see in internet comments—yours, mine, and everyone
else's—for their own reasons.

